# I'm really fed up with Gmail



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They put this in my spam folder when clearly it is a cry for help.


Greetings,

My name is Major James Cooper. I am an American soldier, presently in Afghanistan for the training, advising the Afghan forces and also helping in stabilizing the country against security challenges. With a very desperate need for assistance, I have decided to contact you for your kind assistance to move the sum of (US$38,000,000.00) Thirty eight Million United States Dollars to you for investment purpose if I can be assured that my interest will be protected until I complete my service.

Some money in various currencies was discovered in boxes at a farmhouse during a rescue operation we conducted in one of the attacks by the terrorists and it was agreed by my colleagues and I that some part of this money be shared among us. The above figure was given to me as my share, and to conceal this kind of money became a problem for me, so with the help of a British doctor working with Red Cross, I was able to get the package out to a safe location entirely out of trouble spot. he does not know the real content of the package, and believes that it belongs to a British /American medical doctor who died in a raid here in Afghanistan, and before giving up, trusted me to hand over the package to his Family.

I have now found a much secured way of getting the package out of Afghanistan to you for pick up and I will discuss this with you when I am sure that you are willing to assist me. I am ready to compensate you with 30% of the $38 million USD for your assistance.
I do not know how long we will remain here, and I have been shot, wounded and survived two suicide bomb attacks by the special grace of God, this and other reasons I will mention later has prompted me to reach out for help.

Please contact me as soon as possible with the following details:

Full Name:
Full Address:
Tel/cell numbers:
Occupation:

God Bless you as I look forward to your positive response.

Truly yours,
Major James Cooper.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Cries for help are not uncommon these days and due to my fortitude and benefactor persona I have helped many, such as Mr Mzwaga Wakajawaka of Nigeria, retrieve their long lost inheritance from grasping people who intend to stop these desperate people getting the monies they deserve.

As you have probably realised from the plea from Major Cooper that helping others is what we must do and I would appreciate you disclosing the full address so that I might help him in his hours of need,

Your humble servant,

Ivor Riddly Bottom


:wink2: :wink2: :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Love em and now I read "Scam the scammers".

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Missed his calling in life. He could have been a copywriter working for an ad agency!


----------

